
Fingerprints to lose relevance? - nreece
http://www.hindustantimes.com/StoryPage/StoryPage.aspx?sectionName=HomePage&id=b0ab44c7-1383-4a10-879f-884b7fc53f2e&Headline=Fingerprints+to+lose+relevance
======
manifold
I don't understand the connections the article is trying to make. It seems to
be about improving prescriptions based on metabolic profiling, which makes
sense. However, I've never had a doctor take my fingerprints in order to
prescribe medicine, and I'd surely walk out with haste if they tried to.

I thought that the point of taking fingerprints was that they are something
people can unintentionally leave behind at a crime scene. I don't imagine that
many criminals urinate over everything just before they scarper, so I remain
clueless as to why fingerprints are mentioned at all.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
I think it's called "attention grabbing" - the reason they're mentioned is to
sell newspapers / gain viewers for the ads.

99% accuracy is not exactly great either.

